# Great tip on easy way to peeling potatoes



## Reble (Jul 27, 2012)

http://video.google....897927147969009#


----------



## Riverrose28 (Jul 27, 2012)

sorry, I have dial up can't watch videos!


----------



## Sonya (Jul 27, 2012)

I didn't know Mary Ann from Gilligans Isle had a cooking show! She looks awesome too.

Riverrose, she scored the potatoe skin right in the middle all the way around (just cutting into the potatoe slightly)...then she boiled it for 15mins and then put it in ice water for a few seconds. When she took it out of the water she just grabbed it by the ends and pulled the skin off in one easy motion, it seperated where it was scored.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 28, 2012)

I will have to try this! Thanks for posting.

My mother-in-law showed me a little trick for getting the skins off of tomatoes quickly. You just heat up a pan of water until the almost boiling point (bubbles sticking to the bottom of the pan) and put the tomato in the water for about 4 or 5 seconds. Take it out with tongs or a big teflon spoon and pierce the skin and slide it right off. Do the tomatoes one at a time, like a little assembly line.


----------



## Reble (Jul 28, 2012)

vickie gee said:


> I will have to try this! Thanks for posting.
> 
> My mother-in-law showed me a little trick for getting the skins off of tomatoes quickly. You just heat up a pan of water until the almost boiling point (bubbles sticking to the bottom of the pan) and put the tomato in the water for about 4 or 5 seconds. Take it out with tongs or a big teflon spoon and pierce the skin and slide it right off. Do the tomatoes one at a time, like a little assembly line.


That is also good to know.

If any one else have some good cooking tips please go ahead a post them..


----------



## jleonard (Jul 28, 2012)

I saw the potato trick a few weeks ago and am dying to try it but I always leave the skins on so don't have much use for it. This video on corn is awesome though and works great! I am planning to try it on barbequed corn soon, don't see why it wouldn't work the same way.


----------



## vickie gee (Jul 28, 2012)

Oh, I must try the corn one. Loved the accent, but my corn does not have hair! Silks, yes.

Riverrose,

What she did was cook corn on the cob in the microwave. She did nothing to the ears. No shucking, no cutting, no pulling tassles. She cooked 3 minutes per ear, so cooking two at a time allowed 6 minutes. Then she took it out (being careful not to burn herself). She then cut the wider end of the ear off (just past "the hump" as she described it). All she had left to do was SQUEEZE the narrow end of the ear and then the corn just slid out "wallah" clean and cooked.


----------



## minimomNC (Jul 29, 2012)

I am so impressed with the corn thing, will be trying that one for sure. We love fresh corn.


----------



## Jill (Jul 29, 2012)

That is pretty neat and we'll be trying the corn thing, too! It's so good this time of year





For potatoes, have you all ever used the Yukon Gold potatoes? We had not until recently and I was surprised how much better they are than "regular" (insert any type!) potatoes. They make the best mashed potatoes out there. When I make them, I cut them up w/ the skins on and boil them and make the mashed potatoes w/ the skins, too. It's really yummy


----------



## Sonya (Jul 29, 2012)

I am doing that corn thing tomorrow, thanks for sharing.

Speaking of corn, have any of you had deep fried corn on the cob? Oh my, it is awesome...you shuck the corn and plop it in oil (375 deg) for about 3 mins (we use canola oil)...we drain it and wipe the corn with papertowels....it needs no butter or anything, it comes out so sweet, and it's not greasy at all.


----------



## Sonya (Jul 29, 2012)

Since potatoes got this thread started thought you all might like this recipe, it is simple and an alternative to your basic baked potatoe.

http://www.seasaltwithfood.com/2009/05/hasselback-potatoes.html?m=1

I add sour cream and alittle shredded cheddar when it comes out of the oven.


----------



## Reble (Jul 29, 2012)

jleonard said:


> I saw the potato trick a few weeks ago and am dying to try it but I always leave the skins on so don't have much use for it. This video on corn is awesome though and works great! I am planning to try it on barbequed corn soon, don't see why it wouldn't work the same way.


Great Video thanks for sharing, for sure going to try it.. and tell my daughter...


----------



## Mona (Jul 29, 2012)

*"COOLER CORN"!!*

Here's another great "corn on the cob" idea. I have not personally tried it, but for those of you having large family or (horse related) gatherings, this would be IDEAL!!

http://www.bonappetit.com/blogsandforums/blogs/badaily/2011/09/cooler-corn.html


----------

